# Hobie Revo seat upgrade



## Bo Keifus

I've spent a ton of time searching the interwebs for some kind of seat upgrade for my Hobie Revo and never found anything close to what I wanted. I wanted an elevated seat that would be comfortable on those long days inshore and not be too high to make me easily flip-able. I finally found what I was looking for at Academy yesterday. I picked up a stadium chair for $36.99 and rushed straight home with it. It fit perfectly without having to modify anything. I simply set it in between the 2 most forward seat clips, ran a strap through them and the front of the seat and then put 2 small foam pads on the backside to keep the seat from scratching/digging in to the yak. I tested it out for a couple of hours last night and it's awesome! Very comfortable and a lot more spacious than the original seat. It is slightly more tipsy than before but not enough to be worried about. I'm still going to use the original seat when I go offshore but this is definitely gonna make my inshore days much more enjoyable!


----------



## Fishermon

awesome... looks very comfortable from here....well done.


----------



## hurricanes1

Nice, wood this also work for a outback


----------



## Bo Keifus

hurricanes1 said:


> Nice, wood this also work for a outback


I'm not sure. I think the cockpit of the outback is wider so it wouldnt fit as well but I did see an outback that was rigged up with a seat from a freedom hawk and it looked pretty awesome


----------



## Rolexx

That's sweet. I need one for my outback


----------

